

Basic Mechanisms In Fire Control Computers (1953) [video] - ibarrajo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1i-dnAH9Y4

======
_archon_
This video series is much more interesting than I anticipated. Of particular
interest was how the pacing, concept introduction, and simplification was
handled. This video is approachable and affords a high-level overview of a
very complex system, enough that I'm sure I could operate such system given
some practice.

Between the demonstrations, the visuals, and the matter-of-fact narration,
this is a masterpiece of informative video.

------
vibrolax
The Computing Mechanisms chapter of the following book illustrates many
mechanical computing elements: "Mechanisms and Dynamics of Machinery", Mabie
and Okvirk, Wiley 1963 ISBN 10: 0471559377 / 0-471-55937-7

I bought this book for $1 at a library book sale 25 years ago to teach myself
cam design. I've kept it because of the chapter on the computing mechanisms.

------
Gravityloss
These were hard to construct back in the day. Now with 3d printers and
computer aided design, you could create really nice and complicated mechanical
computers relatively easily.

Useful for cases where you don't have electricity.

I've had a business idea or a few...

------
aidos
I've only watched the first half but that's possibly the most interesting
thing that will be posted on HN today.

Just wanted to write a quick note to try to persuade others to watch it (I
almost didn't as I avoid videos).

~~~
agumonkey
dig in hnsearch, there were many older threads with loads of videos of the
same kind.

------
taejo
Interesting! I never really thought about cams as computational devices --
that can compute any "nice enough" function on the circle!

